# Small Lathe Buying Advice



## skubasteeve

I am looking at picking up a small lathe to replace my 36" Rockwell Beaver as I mainly do pens.

I am looking for something on the cheaper side

I have seen the General Pen Lathe and the HF lathes as well.

The General pen lathe seems to not have the greatest reviews on IAP... and the HF lathes cost a fortune to ship to Canada. 

Is there something else that I should/could consider?


----------



## camb

I have the small General and have no problems. I think it is great   JEFF


----------



## Dan Masshardt

Nova comet 2?

Rikon when on sale.


----------



## Old Codger

I'm with Dan, the Nova looks like a nice lathe for the cost, but my first love was a Rikon 1216VS and I still love it as a second lathe!  It's dependable, sturdy, and flawless...  You have to go a long way before you can beat their customer service... I currently have a Jet 1221VS and like it alot, which is a great sturdy and larger than life 'mini lathe', but still think a Rikon is a better buy for the money...  Check them out before purchasing...note...Jet, has a brand new VS midi/larger lathe out that you might consider too...  Remember, buy as large a lathe as you can afford as you WILL outgrow it in time...   Safe turning to you always!


----------



## Skie_M

I paid $109 after tax on my Harbor Freight mini wood lathe.  It's kinda light on the power, but I have no problems making pens with it at all.


----------

